# Alarming decline in Norwegian shipping



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Norway's merchant fleet is declining so "alarmingly" according to reports that they are now relegated to 6th position in world tonnage tables.

Rushie


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Rushie, do you have an updated list of the 10 largest shipowners?

How is the rating done Here?
Number of vessels
Total tonnage
Actual Owners/Managers
Flag

Going by pure Ownership, then I guess Maersk and Cosco would be front runners?

Jan


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Jan

On our computer by number of vessels not tonnage it has Evergreen and NYK then Maersk as the 3 biggest


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Sorry Jan I don't. It's just a snippet taken from Lloyds List on-line headlines this morning.

I'll see what I can find out.

Rushie


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Maersk*

I am not a container buff, but I thought Maersk are a Danish company. 

Fred


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

All, 

I've found some figures for Oct 05 which will explain how it is all compiled.

Quite an interesting mine of data.

http://www.isl.org/products_services/publications/pdf/COMM_10-2005-short.pdf

Hope this answers a lot of questions.!

Rushie


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for that Rushie, interesting figures, I am surprised about Evergreen.

Yes Fred, Maersk (APM) is of course Danish but there was no further reference made to nationality.

The 2005 figures would include SeaLand with Maersk but not as yet P and O Nedlloyd, so the figures would have changed todate.
Maersk does of course have a variety of vessels, from oil to bulk to containers and supply boats, then they also have huge offshore facilities but that won't be part of the shipping side.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

The very sad thing about the figures is the number of ships classed under a foreign flag.


----------



## janbonde (Jun 19, 2005)

Norway works or did work with two registries NOR and NIS the former was the ordinary registry for ships crewed by nationals,and the NIS was formed to bring tonnage back to the flag usually with foreign seafarers and Norwegian masters,but then the rules were relaxed and on NIS flagged ships more often than not there was not a Norwegian in the crew,master or otherwise


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Jan Hendrik said:


> Thanks for that Rushie, interesting figures, I am surprised about Evergreen.
> 
> Yes Fred, Maersk (APM) is of course Danish but there was no further reference made to nationality.
> 
> ...


Jan

Evergreen have suprised alot of people over the years they came from no where and now have a huge fleet of container vessels


----------

